# Gallahaan Mountainbike Halb-MA Oppenhausen



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2007)

Kann jemand was zu der Strecke/Orga sagen?

Hat jemand GPS-Daten aus dem vorherigen Jahr?

*Veranstalterinfo:*


> Samstag, 22. September 2007
> Strecken:
> 
> Ministrecke:          21,7 km (411 hm)
> ...



http://www.gallahaan-mtb-trail.info/

Danke und Gruß René


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Rene,
die Veranstaltung wurde auch schon kurz im Mayener-Bereich angesprochen.Kannte nur einer,und die Bewertung war negativ(aber sehr seltsam!?).
Soll wohl teilweise über die selben Wege wie der Schinderhannes führen!
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2007)

Danke Oli

Im Gästebuch bei den Galahähnen stehen überwiegend positive Beiträge zum letzten Jahr.

Dir gute Besserung


----------



## toncoc (25. Juli 2007)

15 für den HM - das ist fair.
ich fahr einfach mal mit


----------



## Cecil974 (25. Juli 2007)

Falls Oli bis dahin wieder gesund ist fahren wir auch mit  ...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. August 2007)

Hört sich gut an!
Nicht weit weg, Fairer Preis, schöne Gegend, familiäre Atmosphäre.
Wenns zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## dodo1912 (14. August 2007)

Ich war dabei letztes Jahr. Mir hat es super gefallen. Nur die Startnummern-Ausgabe war etwas langsam. Ein kleines PC-Problem hat die voll aus der Bahn geworfen.  Aber für s erste mal sei das zu verzeihen. Über die Strecke kann ich nicht mehr viel sagen. Bin ständig am Anschlag gefahren und hab nichts mitbekommen  

Ich würde nochmal hinfahrn (hab aber wohl an dem WE keine Zeit)


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. August 2007)

Schei$$e, ich kann nicht mitfahren. Muss auf 'ne Hochzeit. Fressen, Saufen und Tanzen, from dusk till dawn!


----------



## dodo1912 (16. August 2007)

sicher keine schlechte Alternative


----------



## Chr!s (19. August 2007)

Ich war im letzten Jahr auf den 40km unterwegs. Muss sagen, dass die Spitzen auf den letzten Kilometern ziemlich hart waren und der lose Schotter kurz vorm Ziel einen gefährlich nah an den Plattfuß bringt. (Aber dann ist's ja nicht mehr weit und man kann laufen  ) Die Strecke ähnelt wirklich dem Schinderhannes, hält sich aber etwas weiter südlich. Empfehlen kann man das Event auf jeden Fall! Der Verein hats damals schon sehr gut organisiert, für den PC-Ausfall konnte niemand etwas.

Schwanke noch zwischen Grafschaft und Oppenhausen. Mal sehen, was ich letztlich fahre.

Gruß 
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2007)

Hallo ? 

Gallahaan ist der obergeilste Marathon überhaupt ... alles nur zu empfehlen.

Ich hab letztes Jahr (damals 16) die langstrecke gewonnen 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (20. August 2007)

was für ne zeit?


----------



## Beach90 (6. September 2007)

ka. aber auch nochmal 5 Minuten vorsprung auf den gesamtzweiten


----------



## 2dangerbiker (13. September 2007)

diesmal wirst keine 5 Minuten Vorsprung haben, denn mein Focus Raven ist sehr schnell.
Bis Bald
Kommt Pierre auch mit?


----------



## Pedalritter (13. September 2007)

So , bin dann auch af der 40er Runde dabei !!

Bis dann Jörg


----------



## superrocker73 (15. September 2007)

Ick oooch, vielleischt sogar mim janz neue Fahrrad...


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. September 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> diesmal wirst keine 5 Minuten Vorsprung haben, denn mein Focus Raven ist sehr schnell.
> Bis Bald
> Kommt Pierre auch mit?


Klar bin ich da.!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (17. September 2007)

Gude!

War bei der Streckenbesichtigung. Ist vom Anspruch her glaube ich mit dem Schinderhannes zu vergleichen. Single-Trail war nicht so viel. Eher ein schneller Kurs.


----------



## waldfrucht (17. September 2007)

Hoffe das es Samstag trocken ist da ich keine lust hab noch andere Reifen zu montieren.. Schau mir morgen nochmal das Wetter an und dann melde ich mich Online an.


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

wetterbericht sagt heute noch regen, dann wieder trocken bis sonntag, ab freitag sonnig voraus.


----------



## boarderboy1968 (19. September 2007)

Hat jemand von Euch den Link von den Ergebnissen von 2006?
Will wissen was ich für eine Zeit hatte,und für einen Kumpel schauen,wielange der Letzte bei der Kurzstrecke gefahren ist,da dies sein erstes "Rennen" werden wird.

Gruß Mikel


----------



## waldfrucht (19. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> wetterbericht sagt heute noch regen, dann wieder trocken bis sonntag, ab freitag sonnig voraus.



Ok überzeugt und gestern Angemeldet!


----------



## null.ahnung (21. September 2007)

Hallo!
Wird morgen wohl der perfekte Spätsommer-(Halb)Marathon!! 
Hoffentlich entscheiden sich noch ein paar mehr MTB´ler zum mitfahren.
Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!!
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (22. September 2007)

Also Nachmelden ist immer noch möglich vor Ort! Es werden sich doch wohl mehr als 77 Starter für die 60 Km finden!
Dann bin ich nicht so alleine am Ende des Feldes.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

Großes Kompliment an die Veranstalter! Alles hat super geklappt, die Beschilderung war auch durchweg gut und die Streckenposten haben auch ihr übriges dazu beigetragen  Mit meiner Zeit auf der Kurzstrecke bin ich auch absolut zufrieden, dafür dass es mein erstes rennen war


----------



## toncoc (22. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wird morgen wohl der perfekte Spätsommer-(Halb)Marathon!!
> Hoffentlich entscheiden sich noch ein paar mehr MTB´ler zum mitfahren.
> Ich wünsche allen viel Spass!!
> ...



dir auch
generell: ich kann sms empfangen, aber nicht senden - firmenhandy - server gekappt.
ich bin leider krank und konnte nicht teilnehemen.
schade, ich hatte mich schon auf die trails gefreut.
aber da du ja nun die strecke kennst, wirst du mich dann da mal durchguiden 
oder warst du so schnell, das du auf nichts anderes als die 20m feldweg vor dir achten konnstest?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2007)

Aber Hallo, was war den das???
Strecke, Orga, Teilnehmer, Weizenglass mit Druck, T-Shirt, Nudeln mit 3 Soßen, Wetter, Duschen , Bike Wasch usw. 
für 15 Euro      

Steht fest im Termin für 2008, aber dann mit besseren Bike. War heute nicht das ware mit dem Winterbike , naja trotzdem 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

auf jeden fall: ganz großes tennis  nächstes jahr wird sich dann verbessert


----------



## null.ahnung (22. September 2007)

Hallo  zusammen!
Absolut geile Veranstaltung!!  
Super geile Strecke mit hammerharter Schiebepassage.
Hat super viel Spass gemacht.Beste Nudeln aller Zeiten. 
Nur die Beschilderung könnte etwas markanter(Streckenteilung!!) sein.
Könnte aber auch an meinem Tunnelblick während des Rennens liegen. 
Ich bin 19. auf den 60km geworden.Dann ist mein Bike wohl noch schlechter als das des "fl. Löwen",oder?? 
Zum Glück haben sich noch viele nachgemeldet,wäre sonst ne Schande für eine solch schöne VA gewesen.
@toncoc:Ich glaube ich würde morgen früh schon keine 5km der Strecke mehr zusammen bekommen. Ich hoffe das es im Okt. mal mit einem Termin klappt.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Absolut geile Veranstaltung!!
> Ich bin 19. auf den 60km geworden.Dann ist mein Bike wohl noch schlechter als das des "fl. Löwen",oder??
> Oliver


 
WERBUNG.
Ich will ja nicht alles aufs Bike schieben. Aber
2001 SID gegen Magura Durin
2004 G.... gegen FOCUS Carbon.

Aber wichtiger. Die Veranstaltung war ja richtig der " HAMMER"
Ich fahre pro Jahr ca. 30 Rennen und man merkt wo man sich echt mühe macht mit Relativ wenig Leuten. RESPEKT
Vor kurzem wurde mir noch gesagt das man für 15 Euro nichts Erwarten kann, bei einem MA, heute wurde das gegenteil gezeigt.
Und abwarten ich bekomme ja mein Bike wieder


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. September 2007)

wie gesagt für mich wars mein erstes rennen und ich fand die strecken beschilderung und das ganze drumherum einfach super organisiert. es hat einfach tierisch spaß gemacht


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> wie gesagt für mich wars mein erstes rennen und ich fand die strecken beschilderung und das ganze drumherum einfach super organisiert. es hat einfach tierisch spaß gemacht


 
JA, auf jedenfall, TOP Veranstaltung.


----------



## toncoc (23. September 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WERBUNG.
> Ich will ja nicht alles aufs Bike schieben. Aber
> 2001 SID gegen Magura Durin
> 2004 G.... gegen FOCUS Carbon.
> ...



pierre, das musst du mir mal erklären:
2001 sid gegen durin ....


----------



## toncoc (23. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> @toncoc: Ich hoffe das es im Okt. mal mit einem Termin klappt.
> Bis dann
> Oliver



klick


----------



## Pedalritter (23. September 2007)

Aber Hallo , 

das war doch gestern mal wieder vom feinsten  

Für das Geld , und die Leistung sollte sich wirklich manch einer ne Scheibe abschneiden !! 
Und die Strecke war echt der Hammer , obwohl ich ja aus der näheren Umgebung komme ,gibt es auch immer wieder neues für mich !!
Für nächstes Jahr gilt vergiss den VULKANBIKE , fahre Schinderhannes und den Gallahaan !!
Die letzten Hämmer (42 , 60km) waren wirklich der HAMMER !!

Einzig bei der Beschilderung sollte etwas gearbeitet weden , gerade nach schnellen Abfahrten und bei den Streckenteilungen sollten die Pfeile wesentlich größer sein !! Ansonsten alles TOP !!


@Flämischer Löwe , na mehr Pech wie gestern geht ja wohl nicht 


@null.ahnung und @Cecil974 war schön euch kennen zulernen , und hoffe wir sehn uns mal öfter auf den Veranstaltungen !!


----------



## null.ahnung (23. September 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht alles aufs Bike schieben. Aber
> 2001 SID gegen Magura Durin
> 2004 G.... gegen FOCUS Carbon.



Sollte auch nur ein Spaß sein!
Der einzig wahre Vergleich ist wohl:
Deine Beine gegen meine Beine!! 
Ich denke das macht wohl mehr aus wie Sid-Durin.
Aber ich arbeite dran!! 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (23. September 2007)

Verdammt! Wäre so gerne mitgefahren.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei, so Gott will...


----------



## Chr!s (23. September 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die Organisatoren! Ihr habt eine Veranstaltung ins Leben gerufen, die schon jetzt nach ihrer zweiten Auflage große Achtung erfährt. Hier spürt man als Fahrer, mit welchem Engagement gearbeitet wurde, um mit einem kleinen Kreis von Leuten dieses Event zu realisieren. Und das nicht nur anhand der Goddies oder Preise sondern vor allem anhand der familiären Atmosphäre im Start-/ Zielbereich. Jeder Fahrer und sind es auch solche, die gemächlicher unterwegs waren oder während der Siegerehrung durchs Ziel fuhren, jeder wurde mit Nr. und namentlich willkommen geheißen. 
Die Strecken waren zudem abwechslungsreich und anspruchsvoll aber auch von jedem zu bewältigen.
Dass ihr sogar den Segen von ganz oben hattet, zeigte auch diesmal wieder das Wetter. Eine Marathonveranstaltung, die schöner nicht hätte sein können. Die Kritikpunkte, welche zuvor genannt wurden, sind Kleinigkeiten und trüben den Eindruck keinesfalls.
Bitte macht noch lange weiter so! Ich freue mich aufs nächste Jahr!

Gruß  
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Cecil974 (23. September 2007)

Da ich leider nicht mitfahren konnte, hatte ich genügend Gelegenheit das ganze Drumherum mitzubekommen. Ich kann mich euch nur anschließen. Alle waren sehr engagiert und nett und die Atmospäre usw. waren super!! Unsere Kids hatten (die meiste Zeit) Riesenspaß und mein Mann war von der Strecke auch total begeistert.

@ Pedalritter: Die nächste Veranstaltung wird wohl Büchel sein. Vielleicht sehen wir uns alle (mit deinem bis dahin hoffentlich gesundem Anhang)

Gruß Tina


----------



## lahnbiker (24. September 2007)

Och menno,

wenn ich so eure begeisterten Kritiken lese, ärgert es mich noch mehr, daß ich wegen meinem überlastetem Knie nicht teilnehmen konnte.  
Da ich dieses Jahr erstmals beim Schinderhannes mitgefahren bin und es mir dort sehr gut gefallen hat, dachte ich mir schon, das der Gallahaan auch ein kleiner feiner Marathon sein würde, da er ja in der gleichen Region stattfindet.

Was mich aber interessieren würde, wie war denn so die Verteilung von Forst-/Waldwegen, Teer und Trails auf der 42km bzw. 60km Strecke? Hier kam im Vorfeld mal die Meinung auf es wären wenig Trails drin, also überwiegend Wald- und Feldautobahn...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (24. September 2007)

also ich fand den trail anteil durchaus sehr angenehm. mehr hätte wahrscheinlich nur unnötig stau verursacht.

asphalt war kaum zu fahren, der großteil waren schotter und waldwege. zumindest auf der 42er


----------



## Pedalritter (24. September 2007)

Also , ich fand die Streckenaufteilung (Trail , Autobahn , Matsch ,Schotter) sehr ausgewogen !!
Wobei einem der Schotter ganz schön die Körner rausgezogen hat  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_mase (24. September 2007)

weiß denn jemand, wo die Ergebnisslisten stehen?


----------



## Pedalritter (24. September 2007)

Die ersten Bilder sind ONLINE !!

http://www.speedsurf.to/Verena/

Ergebnisse folgen noch !!


----------



## superrocker73 (24. September 2007)

Wer hat denn überhaupt gewonnen???


----------



## d_mase (24. September 2007)

Der Erste


----------



## null.ahnung (24. September 2007)

Auf den 60km der "Heizer"!!
Auf den 40km Christian Fischer(glaub ich)


----------



## waldfrucht (24. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen!
> Absolut geile Veranstaltung!!
> Super geile Strecke mit hammerharter Schiebepassage.
> Hat super viel Spass gemacht.Beste Nudeln aller Zeiten.
> ...



Also ich war noch weiter hinten auf der 60km Strecke. Laut eurer Theorie wäre mein Fahrrad dann ja wohl ein Klapprad!  
Leider hats nicht am Material gelegen sondern an meinen "Beinen"  
Hatte zwar auch Probleme mit einer Linse die hin und her gerutscht ist aber das wars nicht.
Die Strecke fand ich auch ganz schön happig durch den langen letzten "Schiebeberg". Da war der Schinderhannes ja richtig "Erholung" dagegen.
Die Strecke würd ich auch nicht mehr zusammen bekommen. Ich bin einfach nur den anderen hinterher gefahren.   Naja solange noch jemand vor mir war. Nur ab der letzten Verpflegungsstelle war ich ganz alleine und hab erst auf den letzten Kilometer wieder jemand vor mir eingeholt.
Da muste ich halt selber auf die Pfeile schauen. War aber eigentlich OK vorallem durch die Bänder an den Bäumen die einem doch dann Sicherheit gegeben haben.
Aber wie hier schon geschrieben die Streckenteilung war nicht ganz eindeutig!


----------



## superrocker73 (24. September 2007)

Wer zur Hölle ist "Der Heizer"???
Naja, egal, wird wohl die Tage auf der Gallahaan-HP veröffentlicht...


----------



## waldfrucht (24. September 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist "Der Heizer"???
> Naja, egal, wird wohl die Tage auf der Gallahaan-HP veröffentlicht...



Schau mal bei den Bildern oben rechts das Einzelbild. Der rechte "Rothwild" Fahrer hat gewonnen. Name hab ich nicht danach kam Karlo Langenfeld 655......


----------



## d_mase (25. September 2007)

Endlich...........die Ergebnisse sind online


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. September 2007)

jopp, und ich muss sagen: ich find mich gar nicht so schlecht 

bilder sind auch immer mehr online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. September 2007)

Grosses Lob,

habe noch nie im Forum so eine einheitliche positve Bilanz gelesen, wie bei dieser Veranstaltung 
und ich muß allen recht geben.

das bei nahe einzige Negative  war, dass meine Beine schon nach 28Km leer waren und die zweite Hälfte war eine reine Quälerei für mich, dass war ich aber selber schuld.

das zweite Negative war, dass meine kleine Tochter Lara (wurde Montag ein Jahr alt)  beim überquerren der Strasse, aus ihren Kinderwagen gefallen ist und den Bordstein küsste. Sie hatte ein kleine Beule auf den Kopf und unterm Auge eine Schürfwunde.  Sie hat sich aber schnell beruhigt und im Krankenhaus hat man nichts schlimmers festgestellt. Ihr geht es wieder gut, sieht aber im Gesicht heiß aus

Ich freue mich jetzt schon besonders auf dieses Rennen nächstes Jahr und werde wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. Oktober 2007)

So'n shit!
Ich wär' so gerne mitgefahren und musste mich auf ner Hochzeit besaufen, vollfressen und das Tanzbein schwingen bis in die Morgenstunden.

Verdammte Hacke! Ich beneide euch.


----------



## waldfrucht (4. Oktober 2007)

Obwohl es mir auch gut gefallen hat könnte es nächstes Jahr ein wenig leichter sein. Höhenmeter waren OK nur die "Art" . In der Beziehung hat mir der Schinderhannes besser gefallen!

OK Ich bin ein Weichei trotzdem hätte ich dann mehr Spaß gehabt!


----------



## Kizou (1. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu der Strecke/Orga sagen?
> 
> Hat jemand GPS-Daten aus dem vorherigen Jahr?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

also ich finde, dass der Gallahaan-Trail ein wirklich schöner Marathon ist.
Was die Startgebühr angeht : T-Shirt, Weizenbierglas mit Gallahaanprint usw.
Bei Getränken im Ziel Selbstbedienung.
Alles im Allen eine total familiäre Atmosphäre.
Tolle Strecke und Ausschilderung wie beim Navi...in 200m scharf rechts ....


Echt nur zum Empfehlen !!!


----------



## Chr!s (22. September 2008)

Jap, war auch gestern wieder klasse. Wo sagten die, sollen diesmal die Bilder veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2008)

Klasse Strecke
Klasse Ziel Verpflegung
Orga 
Wetter(immerhin Trocken)

Alles im allen ein Super Sonntag, mit hervorragendem Preis-Leistungs Verhältniss.


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. September 2008)

super veranstaltung. nächstes jahr sind wir wieder dabei.


----------



## elmar schrauth (19. Oktober 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> super veranstaltung. nächstes jahr sind wir wieder dabei.



ja ,war super 
wir waren mt 10 leuten am start .
alle begeistert .


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (3. September 2010)

Am Sonntag geht's wieder los!
Etwas nervös bin ich schon, nachdem ich letztes Jahr so gnadenlos eingegangen bin.., gell Marcel?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. September 2010)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht's wieder los!
> Etwas nervös bin ich schon, nachdem ich letztes Jahr so gnadenlos eingegangen bin.., gell Marcel?


ja aber dieses jahr sieht es bei mir nicht besser aus bis gleich


----------



## Chr!s (6. September 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ja aber dieses jahr sieht es bei mir nicht besser aus bis gleich



... na in gewisser Weise sah es schon besser aus...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2010)

:d


----------



## Chr!s (14. September 2010)

Die Fotos sind online: http://wsm.square7.ch/Gallahaan2010/index.htm


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2010)

Die Startphase ist ja wohl der Hammer, Marcel fährt Manfred in die Karre, oh nein !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (15. September 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die Startphase ist ja wohl der Hammer, Marcel fährt Manfred in die Karre, oh nein !!!!



Naja, sieht doch eher so aus, als wäre es andersherum gewesen...


----------

